# Black Widow Labs Q



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

Just seen this - multidose tes prop vial by Black Widow Labs (stupid name if ever I heard one)

half decent label on it but not much info on the net

heard a cpl of things

1. Is that they stopped manf. ages ago (but yet dates on the label say that this is new product

2. also heard that its someone just relabelling a spanish/european made product

anyone got any info on this lab


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

IThere is an awful lot of relabelling going on at the moment mate....so probably just that...

I think the hardest thing about starting a lab nowadays is thinking of a decent name...


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

well surely youd come up with something a bit more friendly than a deadly spider

what next EbolaLabs ?


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

or salmonella sust?


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

LOL. It is a strange name but its good to go. It was around a while ago, and that guy stopped manufacturing it but the label was taken over by someone else. This ran for a while then it was passed on again.

Its not for sale on the internet by any internet source so you wont find much info.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

thanks mate - top info ;-)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is a good lab i have heard good things about it...


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> it is a good lab i have heard good things about it...


Same here mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

yea all good to go and dont no of any fakes

heard u grow a few extra legs on it too and it gives u a deadly bit


----------



## Stevro (Jun 17, 2008)

glanzav said:


> heard u grow a few extra legs on it


LMFAO :thumb:

Great for squats I reckon!


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

yeah ive heard its alright,, not wise for women to use though as they end up eating there husband


----------



## tonto1984 (Feb 17, 2009)

it can be bought online awsome stuff


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

supposedly they are out of Spain and dont relabel any products. I will post the Email I was sent from Black Widow when I get back to my CPU


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

iv just started my test 400 and thats black widow the fella i got it of has put a stone on in 4weeks with test400 and he's still got 6wks left then he's going on deca300 for another 8


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

^^^^ sounds like a silly idea to me, test for 10 weeks then deca for 8 tell your mate after deca only for 5 weeks he wont be having much luck sex wise


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

tjwilkie said:


> iv just started my test 400 and thats black widow *the fella i got it of has put a stone on in 4weeks* with test400 and he's still got 6wks left then he's going on deca300 for another 8


FPMSL

Why not run the test 400 and deca at the same time mate?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> FPMSL
> 
> Why not run the test 400 and deca at the same time mate?


you know what magic it totally shocks me how many people i know in person or come upto me in the gym and say "im running a deca only course mate is that what you would do??" all the time.

I never get it, it must be some old gym rumour/myth that kicks about and people dont bother with research.


----------



## edgey (Feb 7, 2009)

started the blackwidow tren ace yesterday you were right hilly about it stingin


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

hilly2008 said:


> you know what magic it totally shocks me how many people i know in person or come upto me in the gym and say "im running a deca only course mate is that what you would do??" all the time.
> 
> I never get it, it must be some old gym rumour/myth that kicks about and people dont bother with research.


Nah the funniest is when ppl come up to me and ask if I know where they can buy 50ius of HGH....I'm like why? "Cause I wanna run it for 6 weeks" FPMSL!


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

i used their tren ace it was good stuff had good results from it


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Nah the funniest is when ppl come up to me and ask if I know where they can buy 50ius of HGH....I'm like why? "Cause I wanna run it for 6 weeks" FPMSL!


haha funnily enough around feb time a mate asked me something very similar i told him 100iu would be a waste as he isnt dieting and needs to really run it longer. i also explained he is no were near the stage to need it and simple test would do.

so the lad last week he spent 180 quid for 100iu and didnt get a dam thing lmao.

guess what he is running now. 500mg test.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> haha funnily enough around feb time a mate asked me something very similar i told him 100iu would be a waste as he isnt dieting and needs to really run it longer. i also explained he is no were near the stage to need it and simple test would do.
> 
> so the lad last week he spent 180 quid for 100iu and didnt get a dam thing lmao.
> 
> guess what he is running now. 500mg test.


:laugh:


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> FPMSL
> 
> Why not run the test 400 and deca at the same time mate?


 he reckons he read a new article saying that they work better on there own rather than taking them at the same time dunno were he read it but thats what he's been telling everyone thats going through him to get there gear


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

^^^ LMAO they will be inpressed then.


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

haha lol thank **** i got on here when i did then


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

the test by itself is fine but deca by itself is a big no no in most peoples eyes.


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> deca by itself is a big no no in most peoples eyes.


 whys that mate dont no to much about steroids iv started my first course test 400 and 10 weeks and then pct


----------



## Mongolid (Mar 31, 2009)

hi.

I was wondering if anyone had a product list on the Black Widow? Oral and inject. I have a friend who can fix me some gear from Black Widow Lab.
​


----------



## pauluk1 (Apr 14, 2009)

Black Widow labs stuff is too good. I have been using for the last 4 months. 100% satisfied. I would recommend only Black Widow.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

pauluk1 said:


> Black Widow labs stuff is too good. I have been using for the last 4 months. 100% satisfied. I would recommend *only Black Widow.*


Black widow is fine mate....not the best first post to start with though im afraid.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

pauluk1 said:


> Black Widow labs stuff is too good. I have been using for the last 4 months. 100% satisfied. I would recommend only Black Widow.


Subtle :thumb:


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

pauluk1 said:


> Black Widow labs stuff is too good. I have been using for the last 4 months. 100% satisfied. I would recommend only Black Widow.


Ha ha ha can i ask who you work for? :whistling:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

agree - I have used Black Widow and granted its good stuff BUT Id also like to be able to talk about it on here as and when, and when people post like that it (whether intetional or not) the MODS will take note and eventually ban mentioning the lab - which in my opinion is a shame.....


----------



## Amigo (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello dear users.U me only one question: is a quality product?? YES or NO?? My friend offered to buy, but I'm not sure as of this brand.

:confused1:

P.S. Sorry for my English, I am just out ***********

Thanks in advance:rolleyes:
​


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Amigo said:


> Hello dear users.U me only one question: is a quality product?? YES or NO?? My friend offered to buy, but I'm not sure as of this brand.
> 
> :confused1:​
> 
> ...


Yes its good. :thumbup1:


----------



## Amigo (Apr 29, 2009)

pea head said:


> Yes its good. :thumbup1:




Thank you very much:thumb:
​


----------



## Amigo (Apr 29, 2009)

Substance testosterone cheap, so there is no doubt.

What interests me and primobolan, boldenon, drostanolone propionate in ampoules are these substances? :confused1:

Why pay for it within primobolan and indeed this and the testosterone propionate,:sad: money badly spent:nono:, LOL.
​


----------



## Tigre82 (May 17, 2009)

kingprop said:


> Its not for sale on the internet by any internet source so you wont find much info.


I am not so sure...


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

swapping over to their tren ace next week. got it from a trusted source and have heard lots of good reports about the lab(even from a source who doesnt deal with them) so looking forward to it.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Do not post up source websites again or you'll be banned mate...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

OOPS

Sorry!!!


----------



## leecod (Jul 12, 2009)

hello everyone


----------



## leecod (Jul 12, 2009)

hi what does any think of g- tropin growth and whats the best way to take it av got tre-acc blackwidow 100 thanks


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

leecod said:


> hi what does any think of g- tropin growth and whats the best way to take it av got tre-acc blackwidow 100 thanks


welcome to UK-muscle, you just dug up an old tread to ask that,, :lol:

start your own thread and you will get beter luck..


----------

